# Seite dannach nach oben scrollen    onClick=history.back()



## calli (6. Jan 2004)

wenn ich bei meiner seite auf zurück gehe, dann bleibt die Seite runtergescrollt.

der code der verwendet wird:



```
onClick=history.back()
```

Wäre ja schön, wenn die Seite die dann kommt wieder von oben angezeigt würde.
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## bummerland (6. Jan 2004)

das ist doch eigentlich normal, oder? wenn du im browser auf zurück drückst, ist er auch an der stelle, wo du vorher warst.


----------



## Kerwindena (14. Jan 2008)

probiers mal mit:

```
window.scrollTo(0,0);
```


----------

